# Explorer.Exe Application Error



## galaxywest (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello,

I keep getting the error below. Would you please help me to get rid of it? Thank you!

The instruction @ "ox7c911f6c" referenced memory at "ox0000005c."

Warm regards,
Galaxywest


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

More info is needed... what are you doing, what program are you running, what exactly is going on here.


----------

